# L'injection essence et diesel



## jouini87 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*L'injection essence et diesel
*


L'injection essence remplace le carburateur depuis plusieurs années (1993), le carburateur est maintenant devenus inexistant sauf sur les "vieilles" voitures. Le carburateur était situé en amont du collecteur d'admission , il préparé en partie le mélange air/essence nécessaire au fonctionnement du moteur, tandis que l'injection n'injecte que du carburant, le mélange ce fait dans le cylindre par phénomène de turbulences



*Premièrement l'injection essence* (j'en vois sourire, pour une fois qu'on parle pas de diesel ) 
Le principe de l'injection essence est d'injecté l'essence en amont de la soupape d'admission juste avant ou pendant son ouverture suivant les cas pour réaliser une bonne homogénéité du mélange air/essence de part les turbulences d'air, mais le fonctionnement du moteur reste celui d'un moteur essence normal (allumage commandé par bougie). 

*Il existe trois types d'injections essence*

L'injection monopoint 
L'injection multipoints 
L'injection direct "HPI" 
*L'injection monopoint* 

L'injection monopoint est une injection commandé électromagnétiquement pour l'ouverture de son aiguille. Il n'y a qu'un seul injecteur qui prend place dans le boîtier papillon à la place du carburateur. Ce système d'injection est assez précis mais trop éloigner du cylindre, il tend donc à disparaître. 

*L'injection multipoints* 


L'injection multipoints est une injection où il y a un injecteur par cylindre, il sont commandé soit électroniquement, soit mécaniquement. L'injecteur ce situe en amont de la soupape d'admission. 
L'injection multipoinst mécanique tend à disparaître, ces injecteurs débite en continue et le dosage du mélange air/essence est imprécise. 

L'injection multipoint électonique est une injection très fiable, qui prend en compte tout les paramètres moteur (température d'air, volume d'air etc etc...) ce qui permet d'avoir un mélange air/essence précis. 
*L'injection direct de type HPI (citroën)*

L'injection stratifié est commandé électromagnétiquement, qui alterne une couche d'essence une couche d'air... ce mode ne fonctionne que a des régime stable, la pression d'injection est de environ 90 bars, l'injecteur est placé dans le cylindre, ce système est peut répandu et ne présente pas de grand avantages pas rapport au multipoints.


*Injection monopoint








**Injection multipoints








*Petit complément sur l'injection stratifiée... 

Le but est de créer une zone de mélange air/essence qui soit suffisamment riche autour de la bougie pour que le mélange s'enflamme, et moins riche autour. Pour cela, donc, l'injecteur est directement placé dans le cylindre, et la chambre de combustion a une forme spéciale de façon à créer une turbulence qui amène cette portion de mélange riche autour de la bougie. 

Le problème est que les zones de mélange pauvre génèrent des NOx lors de la combustion, et que les pièges à NOx, s'ils existent bien, sont sensibles au soufre, encore trop présent dans le carburant pour que l'injection directe soit réellement efficace à l'heure actuelle (sauf au Japon, où l'injection directe existe depuis longtemps, voir Mitsubishi Carisma GDI



*Deuxièmement l'injection diesel

**L'injection directe

*Le gazole est directement injecté dans la chambre de combustion, le types d'injecteur composant cette injection est un injecteur à trous. L'angle formé par le jet est très ouvert a cause du grand volume à couvrir






*L'injection indirect

*Le gazole est injecté dans une préchambre qui représente 0,33 du volume totale, le type d'injecteur composant cette injection et un injecteur à téton. L'angle formé par le jet est fermé a cause du petit volume à couvrir






*Fonctionnement


*L'injecteur s'ouvre lorsque la pression du carburant dans la chambre situé à la périphérie de l'aiguille est supérieur à la pression du ressort, et ce referme quand celle ci est inférieur






*Alminetation

*Il existe différent type de gestion d'injection diesel chaque marque à la sienne. Les injecteur peuvent être alimenté par rampe commune (pression maximal) sur injection direct ou par pompe sur injection direct et indirect


Cet exposé a pour objectif de vous présenter le système HDI (haute pression d’injection Diesel) Common rail avec injecteur piézoélectrique de siemens. 
J'ai supprimé certains passages qui parlent de l'admission d'air par exemple. 


1.LE SYSTEME COMMON RAIL DE SIEMENS 
a)Fonctionnement du système d’injection Common Rail 
b)La pompe haute pression 
1)La partie haute pression 
2)Le régulateur de débit 
3)Le régulateur de pression 
c)La rampe commune (Common Rail) 
d)L’injecteur piézoélectrique 
1)L’effet piézoélectrique 
2)Principe de fonctionnement de l’injecteur piézoélectrique 
e)Le calculateur 
f)Les principaux capteurs 
1)Capteur de Pression rail et atmosphérique 
2)Capteur régime moteur 
3)Capteur référence cylindre (phase arbre à came) 
4)Capteur position pédale accélérateur 
5)Capteur de température de l’eau et de gazole 
6)Débitmètre 
2.FONCTIONNEMENT 
1)Principe de fonctionnement de la commande injecteur 
2)Admission de carburant 
3.ETUDE DE LA COMBUSTION 


_*1. LE SYSTEME COMMON RAIL DE SIEMENS*_ 

En 2001, Siemens arrive sur le marché avec son système Common rail dit de deuxième génération avec une technique 

révolutionnaire : l’injecteur piézoélectrique. Les éléments piézo-électriques sont des éléments d'origine céramique qui ont la particularité de se déformer sous l'action du passage d'un courant en quelques millisecondes. 

Le système HDI siemens se caractérise par

Des injecteurs commandés par porte injecteur piézoélectrique 
La présence d’un régulateur de débit 
Une pression de rail pouvant atteindre 1500 bars

Le système HDI de Siemens permet de

Générer et réguler la pression d’injection indépendamment du régime moteur 
Choisir librement le début et la durée de l’injection 
Commander, pour chaque injecteur, plusieurs injections sur un même cycle moteur (1 ou 2 injections pilotes, 1 injection principale, 1 post injection

_*a)Fonctionnement du système d’injection Common Rail*_ 

Schéma 1 : principe de fonctionnement 








Le carburant est prélevé du réservoir par la pompe de gavage, passe par un filtre, puis arrive dans la pompe haute pression qui comprime le carburant (circuit bleu : basse pression) et le refoule vers l’accumulateur haute pression appelé « Rail » (rampe). Le carburant est injecté dans les chambres de combustion en temps et en quantité exacts par les injecteurs pilotés piézoélectriquement (circuit rouge : haute pression). 

Chaque injecteur est commandé directement et indépendamment par le calculateur en fonction de différents paramètres tels que le régime moteur, l’accélération, la présence d’un turbo, les températures d’eau et d’air (circuit jaune : électrique)

_*b)La pompe haute pression*_ 


Schéma 2 : photo de la pompe haute pression 






Elle est spécifique au système et possède trois pistons radiaux décalés de 120 degrés. Les pistons sont commandés par un excentrique via un pignon intermédiaire (de rapport de réduction k=½) entraîné par la courroie de distribution. La pompe haute pression alimente la rampe commune, le débit est bien sur lié a la vitesse du moteur, toute la haute pression sera dirigée vers la rampe commune, elle sera ensuite régulée par un régulateur de pression

Schéma 3 : pompe haute pression 







La pompe haute pression regroupe quatre éléments

Une pompe d’alimentation 
Trois éléments haute pression 
Un régulateur de débit carburant 
Un régulateur de pression carburant


La pompe d’alimentation est une pompe volumétrique à palettes. 

_1)La partie haute pression_ 

Schéma 4 : création de la pompe haute pression 





*Phase d'inspiration :* 
La pompe de gavage débite le carburant au travers du clapet d'aspiration. La came tourne jusqu'au point mort bas. Le ressort repousse le piston sur la came. 
Le piston crée une dépression dans la chemise. Le carburant est donc aspiré dans la chemise. 


*Phase de refoulement :	* 
Quand le piston est au point mort bas et la chemise pleine de gazole, il y a équilibre des pressions, le ressort de rappel ferme la soupape d’aspiration : le carburant est bloqué dans la chambre. Le piston remonte grâce à l'arbre à came ce qui comprime le carburant. Le carburant est refoulé vers la rampe commune par la soupape d’échappement. La haute pression est ainsi créée. 


_2)Le régulateur de débit_ 
Le régulateur de débit carburant modifie le débit du carburant allant de la pompe d’alimentation vers la partie haute pression. 
Cette régulation de débit permet de ne comprimer que la quantité de carburant nécessaire à la combustion dans le cylindre, d’où une diminution de l’échauffement du carburant et de la puissance consommée par la pompe haute pression. 


Schéma 5 : régulateur de débit carburant 





Le calculateur pilote le régulateur en boucle ouverte, en lui appliquant une intensité modulable sous la forme de RCO (rapport cyclique d’ouverture). 

exemple de RCO






Schéma 6 : schéma bloc du régulateur de débit 





Ce RCO est proportionnel à la quantité de carburant dont le système a besoin. 

Schéma 7 : caractéristique du régulateur de débit 




La caractéristique du régulateur est quasi linéaire. Le régulateur de pression se comporte donc comme un gain pur. 


Le principe de fonctionnement du régulateur est simple : 

Schéma 8 : régulateur non commandé (RCO=0%) 




Le piston repoussé par la pression du ressort ferme la connexion entre les conduits a et b. 

Schéma 9 : régulateur commandé (RCO>0%) 




Lorsque le calculateur décide de modifier la quantité de carburant à comprimer, il envoie un courant sous forme de RCO vers le régulateur de débit. Le bobinage de ce dernier induit un champ magnétique qui repousse le piston contre le ressort. De cette façon, l’ouverture (s) est proportionnelle au courant électrique. 

_3) Le régulateur de pression_ 

Le régulateur de pression permet de réguler la pression dans le rail en créant une fuite modulable vers le circuit de retour. 

Schéma 10 : le régulateur de pression 




Le calculateur pilote le régulateur en boucle fermée par le capteur de pression rail. 

Schéma 11 : schéma bloc du régulateur de débit 




Le calculateur commande le régulateur par une intensité modulable sous la forme de RCO. 


Schéma 12 : caractéristique du régulateur de pression





Le principe de fonctionnement est similaire au régulateur de débit. 

Schéma 13 : bilan des forces 




Schéma 14 : régulateur de pression non commandé (RCO=0%) 






La haute pression régnant dans le rail étant supérieure à la force de rappel du ressort, la bille du clapet s’ouvre et le carburant retourne dans le réservoir par la sortie pression retour. 

Schéma 15 : régulateur de pression commandé (RCO>0%) 




Lorsque le calculateur décide de modifier la pression dans le rail, il envoie un courant sous la forme de RCO vers le régulateur de pression. Le bobinage de ce dernier induit un champ magnétique. La bille du clapet sera ouverte uniquement si la force engendrée par la haute pression est supérieure aux efforts conjugués du champ magnétique et du ressort. 


*c)La rampe commune (Common Rail)* 

Il s'agit d'un tube de forte épaisseur en acier forgé pouvant résister à de très hautes pressions, portant à son extrémité le capteur de pression. Cette dernière alimente en permanence les injecteurs toujours sous pression. 

Schéma 16 : rampe commune 





*d)L’injecteur piézoélectrique * 

L’injecteur lui-même est similaire à l’injecteur électromagnétique. En revanche, le porte injecteur est surmonté d’un actuateur piézoélectrique de commande. Celui-ci est composé de plusieurs centaines de couches de Quartz. Ce cristal à la propriété de se déformer lorsqu’il reçoit une impulsion électrique, c’est l’effet piézo inversé. La commande par piézoélectrique permet d’obtenir des temps de commutation très courts. Cette commande rapide et précise permet de doser très précisément la quantité de carburant injectée afin d’assurer une combustion plus douce et plus précise. 

Schéma 17 : injecteur piézoélectrique 




_1)L’effet piézoélectrique_ 

Les matériaux avec effet piézoélectrique ont été découverts par Pierre et Marie Curie en 1880. Ce sont des cristaux qui produisent un courant électrique lorsqu’ils sont déformés. Inversement, lorsqu’une tension électrique est appliquée sur le cristal, une déformation a lieu (Lippmann 1881). 
Plus précisément, si l’on exerce une compression ou une traction sur certaines faces d’un cristal, on constate l’apparition de charges électriques de signes contraires sur les faces du cristal opposées. 
Inversement, si l’on crée une différence de potentiel, donc un champ électrique, entre deux faces du cristal, celui-ci se déforme, c’est l’effet piézoélectrique inverse. 
L’effet piézoélectrique s’explique par la capacité de certains matériaux à se polariser lorsqu’ils sont contraints mécaniquement, la charge apparaissant à leur face est proportionnelle à la déformation engendrée (modification des barycentres). 

Schéma 18 : principe de l’effet piézoélectrique 




Ne présentant pas de centre de symétrie au repos (a), lorsqu’ils sont soumis à une compression en (b), les centres de gravité des charges positives et négatives, initialement confondus se séparent créant un dipôle électrique. L’effet piézoélectrique apparaît. 

Schéma 19 : illustration de l’effet piézo 




Une fois déformé, le cristal a besoin d’une nouvelle impulsion de sens inverse pour retrouver son état initial. Donc, en appliquant un courant alternatif, le cristal se comprime et s’étire. Ce sont ces oscillations qui vont produire le son dans une application d’avertisseur (buzzer). Dans le cas des injecteurs les deux effets sont combinés : 
Une première couche de Quartz est alimentée par le calculateur (70V), la déformation engendrée va contraindre mécaniquement à son tour la couche adjacente, cette dernière déformée va fournir une tension. Cette tension va s’ajouter à la tension d’alimentation, ainsi le phénomène va se reproduire environs 200 fois. 
De ce fait on passe d’une tension de 70V à140V et on obtient une déformation d’environs 50µm. 

Schéma 20 : schéma de l’injecteur piézo




_2)Principe de fonctionnement de l’injecteur piézoélectrique_ 

Schéma 21 : bilan des forces 





L’aiguille de l’injecteur est soumise à trois efforts : 
F1=effort exercé sur le piston de commande par la pression régnant dans le volume de commande. 
F2=effort exercé sur la section de l’aiguille d’injecteur par la haute pression du rail 
FR=force de rappel du ressort. 
De l’équilibre de ses trois forces dépend la position de l’injecteur. 

*Si l’injecteur est non commandé (schéma 20) :* 
Le Piézoélectrique de commande n’étant pas alimenté, le champignon de fermeture obture le canal de retour grâce à son ressort de rappel. 
La haute pression s’installe identiquement dans la chambre de pression et dans le volume de commande à travers le gicleur Z. 
Cette pression est la même partout, le canal de retour étant obturé par le champignon de commande. 

La surface de contact du piston de commande étant plus importante que la surface de contact au niveau de la pointe de l’aiguille, l’injecteur reste fermé par son ressort de rappel. 


Dans ce cas : 
F1 = effort exercé par la pression rail sur le piston de commande. 
F2 = effort exercé par la pression sur la section de l’aiguille. 
FR = force de rappel du ressort. 

Schéma 22 : injecteur non commandé




*Si l’Injecteur est commandé (schéma 21) :* 

Au moment opportun, le calculateur alimente l’actuateur piézoélectrique sous une tension de 70 volts (courant de 10 A). 
La décontraction du piézo lors de l’activation est de l’ordre de 50 µm, le levier amplificateur permet de multiplier par deux la course du piézo. 
L’actuateur piézo via le levier amplificateur déplace le piston de commande sur le champignon de fermeture. La chambre de commande est alors en communication avec le circuit retour de carburant au réservoir. 
Il s’ensuit une chute de pression dans la chambre de commande donc un chute de la force hydraulique F1. L’équilibre entre la pression exercée sur l’aiguille F2 qui n’a pas variée et la pression dans la chambre de commande F1 est rompu. 

L’aiguille d’injecteur s’ouvre sous une pression rail d’environ 160 bars. 
Une fois l’injecteur ouvert le carburant arrive dans la chambre de combustion par les 5 orifices de pulvérisation. 

Dans ce cas : 
F1 = effort exercé par la pression retour sur le piston de commande. 
F2 = effort exercé par la pression rail sur la section de l’aiguille. 
FR = force de rappel du ressort. 

Schéma 23 : injecteur commandé 





L’injection dure aussi longtemps que l’actuateur piézoélectrique reste décontracté. 

Les deus gicleurs Y et Z introduisent le retard nécessaire au bon fonctionnement. 
Le volume repoussé par le piston de commande et le volume passant à travers le gicleur Z doivent s’écouler à travers le gicleur Y. Donc Y est plus grand que le gicleur Z. 
De ces deux orifices dépendent les vitesses d’ouverture et de fermeture. 


Le débit injecté par l’injecteur dépend : 
Du temps écoulé entre l’activation du piézo et la désactivation du piézo (Ti), 
De la pression rail, 
De la vitesse d’ouverture et de fermeture de l’aiguille (rapport des gicleurs y et z), 
Du débit hydraulique de l’injecteur (nombre et diamètre des trous n=5 et ). 
Le temps d’injection et la pression rail peuvent être choisis librement par le calculateur contrôle moteur, les autres paramètres sont déterminés lors de la fabrication de l’injecteur. 

_*e)Le calculateur*_ 

En exploitant les informations reçues par les différents capteurs et sondes, le calculateur assure les fonctions principales suivantes : 

Schéma 24 : le calculateur




Le calculateur saisi les signaux envoyés par les différents capteurs et gère les sorties en fonction des critères de fonctionnement du moteur. Pour adapter la quantité de gazole, le calculateur agit sur la pression de carburant dans la rampe et sur la durée d'ouverture des injecteurs. 
La quantité injectée dépend de la vitesse, de la durée d'ouverture et de fermeture de l'aiguille de l'injecteur, et de la pression de carburant dans le rail. 
Le Common Rail est le seul système d’injection dans lequel la mise sous pression est indépendante de l’injection, de sorte que la pression d’injection peut être choisie en fonction du débit du carburant injecté et du régime moteur sur la plage définie par une cartographie, entre 250 bars et jusqu’à 1500 bars. 
Une cartographie est un ensemble de données mis en mémoire dans le calculateur qui sert de référence à celui-ci pour commander le régulateur de façon optimal. 

Schéma 25 : cartographie de base 




Analyse de la pression de rail : 
Une cartographie dans le calculateur permet de déterminer la pression de rail adéquate. Elle est ajustée en permanence en fonction du couple charge/régime, pour assurer la meilleure combustion possible dans le cylindre. 
Le calculateur vérifie continuellement la pression réelle dans le rail grâce au capteur de pression rail. En cas d’écart par rapport à la pression de consigne il mesure l’écart et active les régulateurs de débit et de pression, afin de régler la pression du rail sur la pression de consigne (schéma : 11). 

Schéma 25 : courbe de régulation




Comme on peut le voir dans la zone A, afin d’augmenter rapidement la pression d’injection (en cas de besoin) le calculateur pilote pendant un cours instant le régulateur de débit avec un RCO important (arrivée de carburant importante). 
Ensuite la valeur d’activation suivra la valeur d’activation du régulateur de pression zone C. 
La pression de rail monte rapidement zone B pour dépasser la valeur consigne. Le calculateur applique une réduction du RCO aux régulateurs de débit et de pression afin que la pression rail suive la valeur de consigne. 

_*2. FONCTIONNEMENT*_ 


*1) Principe de fonctionnement de la commande injecteur* 

L’étage de puissance du calculateur relié aux injecteurs comporte : 
Un hacheur électronique 
Trois transistors en commutation (T1, T2, T3) commandés par le calculateur 
Deux condensateurs C1 (1 pour 2 injecteurs) 
Afin de simplifier le fonctionnement d’un injecteur piézoélectrique on remplacera celui-ci par son schéma équivalent (RC série). 

*Ouverture de l’injecteur :* 

Au moment de l’injection le calculateur ferme les transistors T1 et T3, l’injecteur piézoélectrique se charge, il s’établit alors un courant de charge de 10A. 
Ce temps de commutation très court (environ 200 µs) est le temps nécessaire à la décontraction totale du piézo donc à l’ouverture de l’injecteur. C’est le temps nécessaire à l’établissement d’une tension 140V aux bornes de l’injecteur et à la charge du condensateur C1. 

Schéma 1 : commande d’ouverture de l’injecteur 




*Maintien de l’ouverture de commande :* 

Après le temps de commutation le calculateur moteur ouvre le transistor T1, le courant de charge cesse, l’injecteur reste chargé par C1. 
La durée de maintien est gérée par le calculateur. Elle correspond à la durée d’injection ( ) déterminée par avance en fonction du débit à injecter. 

Schéma 2 : maintien de l’ouverture de commande 




*Fermeture de l’injecteur :* 

La fermeture de l’injecteur est déterminée par le calculateur. Il va fermer au moment opportun le transistor T2 qui engendre la décharge de l’injecteur et du condensateur C1 via T2 avec un courant de décharge d’environ -10A. 
Après une période de décharge très rapide, l’actuateur piézoélectrique retrouve son état initial. L’injection de carburant cesse. 

Schéma 3 : fermeture de l’injecteur 




Le calculateur ouvre les transistors T2 et T3 et le système retrouve son état initial. 

_2)Admission de carburant_ 

Le système Common Rail permet tout d’abord de réaliser une pulvérisation extrêmement fine du carburant et assure ainsi une vaporisation immédiate et une très bonne qualité de mélange avec l’air. 
Ce phénomène est obtenu grâce à : 


la très haute pression générée par le système : la pompe haute pression permet d’alimenter le Rail jusqu’à 1500bars (1500 )
des trous d’injecteur de très petits diamètres (<120µm (taille d’un cheveu)).
 

La pulvérisation du mélange air gazole : le fluide arrive sous pression dans l'entrée de l'injecteur et parcourt une réduction successive de section. Le fluide subit ainsi l'effet venturi. 

Schéma 11 : Effet venturi (fluide traversant une réduction de section) 




Si : section du tube i 

Théorème de Bernoulli : fluide en écoulement. 
Le fluide est régit par la relation : V²/2 + P/mu=cste 
V = vitesse du fluide en écoulement (m/s) 
P = pression du fluide (Pa) 
mu = masse volumique (kg/m3) 

Ainsi on peut écrire l’expression suivante aux extrémités de l’injecteur : 
V1²/2+P1/mu=V2²/2+P2/mu 

De plus il y a conservation du débit massique : 
muS1V1=muS2V2 

Or ici : S2 << S1 => V2 >> V1 => P2 >> P1 

La pression en sortie de buse de l’injecteur a donc diminué ; par contre la vitesse a augmenté, ce qui permet d’obtenir un jet type brouillard qui améliore le mélange air carburant et donc la combustion. 

La combustion du mélange est source de recherche permanente afin de l’optimiser, car c’est pendant la combustion que les particules polluantes sont produites. Beaucoup de paramètres interviennent dans cette optimisation (angle du vilebrequin lors de l’injection; température, pression et mouvement de l’air et du carburant…​


----------



## malak200029 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا المنتدى هو من ازوق واروع واجمل المنتديات الى انا عرفتها ودى حقيقةوالف ششكر على هذا الجهد الرئعععععع


----------



## mouradhip83 (1 مارس 2010)

هل ممكن المصدر اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## jouini87 (1 مارس 2010)

mouradhip83 قال:


> هل ممكن المصدر اخي بارك الله فيك


 http://www.forum-auto.com/pole-technique/section12/sujet197860.htm


----------



## bouyahi (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك هل بامكانكم عرض رسم coupe du regulateur du systeme d'injection COMMUN RAIL de la chargeuse sur pneus VOLVO L120E​


----------

